# Visitor v Tourist visa



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Hi

My wife and I are UAE residents. I'm a UK citizen, but my wife is a citizen of Ukraine, as are many of our friends.

We wish to have a friend come to stay with us, and have checked the visa requirements with MOI.

Emirates do not fly directly from Kyiv, so the Emirates-sponsored visa is not an option. The cheapest flights are with Aerosvit, circa USD410, but they don't sponsor visas.

My salary is sufficient to act as a sponsor for a non-family member, so we can apply on our friend's behalf for a 30-day visitor visa and supply this to DXB airport in advance of her arrival.
The visa cost is AED 655 including typing and processing, plus AED 45 insurance. Also required will be a AED2000 deposit, refundable after exit.

However, our friend could alternatively book the cheapest package holiday to Dubai she can find from within Ukraine (she thinks she can find at around USD500). As I understand, the cost of a tourist visa is around AED100 only, and the hotels/tour operators are not allowed to surcharge. This could make the overall cost to her cheaper.

- Am I correct?

- I assume she doesn't need even to check into the hotel listed in the package, nor do they need to see (or retain) her passport?

- Is there a "combo" solution possible whereby she books the Aerosvit flights (USD410) and we organise a hotel or tour operator to provide the tourist visa services (AED100) rather than me sponsoring a visit visa? Perhaps she stays there one night to cement the deal?

Thanks in advance for any thoughts/opinion/advice.

Lamp


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

How about flying with Ukraine International Airlines?

http://www.skyscanner.net/flights/k...airfares-from-kiev-to-dubai-in-june-2011.html


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks Zin

I've looked at both UIA and Aerosvit and they're broadly similar in price. Aerosvit base price is USD411 (May) and USD 308 (June), and UIA base price is USD418 (May) and USD353 (June, as you found).

UIA are slightly the dearer, and operate only two flights per week, whereas Aerosvit have many more options.

However (unless I'm mistaken) neither provides the visa service, so the AED700 + deposit would be required in addition for a *visit* visa.

The key question is whether it is possible to book one's own flights and find a budget hotel or tour operator who can provide a AED100 *tourist* visa in exchange for some service _(or payment)_.

Regards


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

From my understanding, essentially the hotel sponsors her so they would at least need to see her checked in and checked out regardless if she stays there at all and so would need to see her passport at least. 

By simply sponsoring her on a tourist visa as you suggest without actually have a room for her I suspect the hotel/travel agent would be committing a crime. That's my take on it anyway. I would be interested in the facts myself but that's how it works in Cyprus as the hotel has to provide a letter saying that this person will be staying here, please provide the visa.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

> By simply sponsoring her on a tourist visa as you suggest without actually have a room for her I suspect the hotel/travel agent would be committing a crime.


I agree with that, and I'll quickly add that I'm not suggesting finding any solution that is not 100% legal.

That said, would it be an option to book and pay for a one-night stay in a budget hotel, and would they then be able to sponsor a tourist visa? She need not stay there for that night, just pay for the service, and the tourist visa would be eligible for 30 days.

I'm sure there's precedent...

Lamp


----------

